# مواصفات المياه المعالجة



## اشرف شوقي (14 مارس 2011)

_ارجو ان يعم هذا التقرير بالفائدة علي الجميع_​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 مارس 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز على الملف المفيد .......


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الملف المرفق


----------



## عماد داود (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكوراخي اشرف وجعلهاالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rabieahmed80 (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف شوقي (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم علي هذه الردود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## s.sakr (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## hossamm444 (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أبريل 2012)

goood


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الملف أقرب إلى تحليل المياه منه إلى مواصفاتها، وشكرا على أية حال فقد أفدتنا.


----------



## tammamhanoun (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أم قصي (16 يوليو 2013)

أشكرك على الفائدة


----------



## سعيد معمل (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (11 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزبلا:56:


----------

